# Viewing files that mergemaster -U or -F would find



## RazorX (Aug 7, 2010)

I want a simple way to determine what config files (or files in general) I have modified. My main concern is with the /etc directory, but perhaps there are easy ways to extend this to places like /usr/local/etc and beyond.

I see that mergemaster has the options


```
-F If the files differ only by VCS Id ($FreeBSD) install the new file.
-U Attempt to auto upgrade files that have not been user modified.
```

Is there something I can use that would function like these options, but outside of the mergemaster context? I know I could try and come up with a regex for diff that ignores the VCS, but I feel something better must already exist.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 7, 2010)

I guess you could poke in and see what mergemaster(8) does when you pass -U or -F, it's just a shell script.


----------



## RazorX (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks. In case anyone finds this useful, the command I came up with was

```
mtree -eq -f /var/db/mergemaster.mtree -p /
```


----------

